# Incêndios em POrtugal (Agosto de 2006)



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2007 às 18:45)




----------



## Kraliv (31 Mar 2007 às 20:25)

*@Gerofil* O link que devias utilizar era este: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/203/440946393_de1b0e77ce_o.jpg e não o que tens no teu post.

 Ou então, fazes como está explicado aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256 que é fácil  


E de preferência utiliza o tamanho 800x600 como explico aqui  http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=719


Qualquer dúvida, diz, ok??


----------

